# visa query / sponsorship



## ag1 (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi. I am a 28 year old Brit, currently living and working in the London. I am trying to move to New York by year end. I am hoping to get a transfer to NY with my present employers (via an L1 visa). But in case things dont work out with my employers (ie, if they give me a crap offer), I may have little choice but to leave decide to leave. In which case, I would ideally like to get a US bank/company to sponsor me for a visa (as the alternative is that I go and work for another UK multinational bank, but i will have to do 12 months with them before i am able to get a L1 visa with them to take me to NY - which heavily delays my time line).

My background: I am an economist. I did a BSC Banking and International Finance from a London university. I now have 7 years work experience in banking, and have always worked in economics/research division of banks to date. My current employers specialise in emerging markets like Asia, so this is my real area of knowledge. I have travelled alot in the region, with my current employers. I current earn the equivalent of $165,000. I have not yet worked in a managerial position although i'm well beyond grad level - i'd pitch myself in between associate and senior manager.

Given my background, how difficult will it be for me to get a US bank to sponsor me for a visa (or even a green card?), as I'd love to start applying for US jobs now, whilst still in the UK. or will US banks not bother employing/sponsoring me as they can just go and employ a US national, which i guess is the easier option for them.

And does anyone have any tips on how to apply for NY banking jobs (ie, any good websites etc).

Many thanks!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Stick with your L1 plans. Don't forget that if you want to stay, your employer then has to sponsor you for a green card. Given that you don't trust them now, maybe better to start your 12 months with a new one.

Finding sponsorship via an H1b is an annual lottery, anyway.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

For most forms of work visa you have to have the job offer first, which means you have to launch a job hunt from where you are. That can easily take 12 months or more - and will probably involve at least one or two trips over to the US on your own dime.

It will also be considerably easier to arrange a transfer or to find a job on your own if you can show some managerial experience on your resumé - so if you're thinking of changing jobs, make sure you hold out for a manager's title at the very least. For NY banking jobs, check the job ads in the online version of the NY Times for starters - or the Wall St. Journal. Those are the two biggies. If you can find jobs there that you feel qualified for, give it a go. You might also want to check the job ads in the Financial Times - those may actually connect you to an international headhunter, who could help you out in your quest.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Banking/Finance is swamped with very good, experience US talent. Did you miss issues such as Bear, LaSalle ...? 
Your chance is transfer as unless you are a total rainmaker there is no reason for an employer to jump through the visa hoops for an analyst no matter how experienced.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

There was an article in the papers recently about an American with years of experience in finance standing on Wall Street wearing a sandwich board stating his qualifications and asking for work. I don't think any company is going to be able to sponsor visas for financial types for a long while, and I doubt any would want to go to the trouble and expense. They have to demonstrate that there are no Americans available to fill the job, and that would be a bit hard to do under the current circumstances. The L1 is your only hope.


----------

